# Troublesome Young Men



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey everyone! I don't post regularly alot anymore, but I hope your all doing good. 
If anyone is interested in the 1930's English Political society, and the leadup to WW2, I recommend "Troublesome Young Men" by Lynne Olson. 
She does a great job in describing how other MP's in Great Britain tried to prepare the country for Nazi Agression, and not just Churchill. I was touched by the experiences of one of the young MP's, Ronald Carland. Has anyone else read this yet?


----------

